# Nitecore EA11/EC11: EDC-lights, XM-L2(U2), IMR, max 900 lumens, (beam)shots, compare



## kj75 (May 29, 2015)

Up to 900 lumens coming out of a light that has the same size as your thumb? From now, this should be possible: Nitecore recently introduced the EA11 and EC11: tiny, powerful lights, running on a lot of power sources. Let’s see how this little ones perform!
*
EA11 and EC11 
*





*
powered by XM-L2 (U2) led and red light
*




*
small: the EA11
*




*
and even smaller: the EC11
*





*As usual, the (manufacturer) specs to start with: (the same, except the dimensions)*
*
Features:*

*• Utilizes CREE XM-L2 (U2) LED*
*• Maximum output of 900 lumens*
*• Integrated “Precision Digital Optics Technology” provides extreme reflector performance*
*• Boasts a peak beam intensity of 9000 cd and a throw distance of up to 190 meters*
*• Dual-switch design ensures unprecedented ease of use*
*• Secondary red LED provides constant / flashing illumination*
*• Indicates battery voltage with a red flashing LED (accurate to 0.1V)*
*• High efficiency constant current circuit enables maximum runtime of 10 hours (20 hours for EC11)*
*• Direct access to ultra-low and turbo output*
*• Reverse polarity protection prevents damage from an incorrectl y inserted battery*
*• Detachable two-way anti-rolling clip*
*• Toughened ultra-clear mineral glass with anti-reflective coating*
*• Constructed from aero grade aluminum alloy*
*• HAIII military grade hard-anodized*
*• Waterproof in accordance with IPX-8 (2 meters submersible)*
*• Impact resistant to 1.5 meters*
*• Tail stand capability*
*
Dimensions:
*
*EA11:
*
*Length: 3.62” / 92mm*
*Head diameter: 1” / 25.4mm*
*Tail diameter: 0.79” / 20mm*
*Weight: 1.87oz / 53 grams (without battery)*
*
EC11:
*
*Length: 2.95”/ 75mm*
*Head diameter: 1”/ 25.4mm*
*Tail diameter: 1”/ 25.4mm*
*Weight: 1.60oz / 45.3 grams (without battery)*
*
And the output and runtime specs:*
*
EA11:
*




*
EC11:
*






*Unboxing:
*
Compact lights, tiny boxes…The EA11 and EC11 are hidden in colorful boxes with nice prints. Almost all features are mentioned, so no secrets about the contents here J As usual, Nitecore provides a very complete package: Except a battery all you need is there. Again, a complete and neat box here!
*
only difference in dimensions
*




*
inside the boxes: manual, warranty card, holster, lanyard, clip and spare o-ring
*






*Impressions:
*
First impressions are okay: A good job on anodizing, finishing an machining. The EA11 has a smaller tube, because of the AA size. The difference in length is the dimension of EA11’s tailcap. Heads are equal, except the prints. It’s possible to exchange the heads. The led in my EC11 was positioned better. As always with Nitecores, there’s are lot of grease on the perfect machined threads. The engraving is done sufficiently, not the best I’ve ever seen. About carrying: The EC11 can easy be hidden in the palm of a (average) hand, but personally, I prefer the EA11 because of its little longer and smaller tube. Both lights come with sturdy clips, that you can add on in two ways; and have perfect anti-roll design and steady tailstanding. Overall: two high quality, “ easy-to-handle-with” lights! Please have a look at the pictures below for more impressions..

*user friendly, high-output EDC’s
*





*heads are equal, tubes are different
*





*powered by the same XM-L2 (U2) led
*




*
as long as your finger / thumb
*




*
again, a good job on anodizing
*




*
and finishing
*




*
multifunctional red light: constant on, blink, voltage indicator and location beacon
*




*
fit in the holster, even with added clips
*




*
difference in length
*




*
the EC11 has a thicker tube
*




*
difference in engraving too
*




*
a lot of power sources possible; both lights can run on IMR-cells too
*




*
the Nitecore D4 can charge IMR-cells too, I can recommend you this one!
*




*
a close up of the engraving: looks a bit blurry
*





*both lights do have three parts
*





*looking inside the tube and heads..
*




*
the EA11 is an ideal EDC: what about clipping it on your cap?
*




*
or carry it on your backpack…
*




*
while walking…
*




*
the EC11 is the best choice in cold conditions, because of the frost-proof CR123A cell
*





*User interface:
*
The interfaces are equal. Control the lights with the two little side buttons. You can’t feel difference in shape, but in total darkness it’s no problem to find the lights’ head. Press the bottom one for on/off, after that the upper for selecting the desired mode. A short press on the upper button will activate constant red, press one of the button to shut off. Press and hold (only when off) the bottom for instant lower/moonlight and the upper button for instant turbo. Press and hold (when white light is activated) for special modes: Starting with strobe > press and hold again to cycle through the next special modes. There’s also instant-strobe: Quick double-press the upper/mode button from off to get this. At red constant mode, press and hold the upper button for red blinking-mode. While shutting of the normal white and holding the button, the light will go into location-beacon-mode. One red flash every 3 seconds will help you to find your light back. When the light is on, and you press both buttons together for over one second, the light will go into lock-out mode. Do the same from off to reactivate. Overall, this is really an innovative interface that needs some exercise, but you’ll get used by it in a few days.

*Modes:
*
Nitecore has really packed a bunch of modes in this tiny ones! Both lights have five main-modes: Lower > Low > Medium > High > Turbo. The red light has constant on, blinking mode and location mode (one flash every 3 seconds) As usual, Nitecore comes with several special modes too: Strobe > SOS > Location Beacon. Again, Nitecore did a good job on modes here. 

*Size comparison:
*
The Nitecores side by side here, and also compared to some other competitors: Two lights in the “16340-class” (Fenix PD22UE and Klarus RS16); and one “14500-light” (Olight ST25 Baton) 

*CR123A, AA battery, Nitecore EC11, Nitecore EA11, Fenix PD22UE and Klarus RS16
*





*Nitecore EC11, Nitecore EA11, Fenix PD22UE and Klarus RS16
*




*
reverse..
*




*
both Nitecore have XM-L2 (U2) bulbs, Fenix and Klarus have XP-L leds
*





*and a look at the tails
*




*
a tiny monster and a tiny flashlight
*







*Tint:
*
Showing the lights’ tint a white wall. Also in this comparison: the Olight ST25. The tint of my EA11 sample is little bluish.






*Beamprofile:
*
Thanks to the orange-peel reflector the lights have a good beamprofile, suited for allday-use. Medium throw, a rather big corona and enough spill to see what’s going on at night. Only when looking though a (video)camera, the lights do have PWM at the middle modes, except Lower and Turbo. For map reading in total darkness you can use the red light because of the hotspot.

*Beamshots:
*
At first, the lights together projected on a white wall to show their beamprofiles. For this, I used the IMR cells. Distance to the wall about 0,5 meter.

*Camera settings: ISO100, WB daylight, F/2.7, 1/125 sec, 35mm
*

























*animation picture
*




*
Red light:
*
A longer exposure time selected here to show the red lights’ beamprofile.

*Camera settings: ISO100, WB daylight, F/2.7, 0.4 sec, 35mm
*





Going outside now…..At first, the five output modes of both lights, with different batteries used. I am surprised by the power of the Nitecore rechargeables, or little disappointed by the power of the IMR’s: With both cells fresh charged, I couldn’t see difference in output…. Finally, a shootout against some competitors. Because I did a lot of beamshots, only GIF-pictures here. ( I skipped the red light, because it isn’t visible at the outdoor shots)

*NOTE: the focus of the hotspot may vary because of the different shape of the lights
*
*Camera settings: ISO100, WB daylight, F/2.7, 4.0 sec, 35mm
*
*the EA11 running on AA-eneloop versus EA11 on Nitecore 14500 cell
*




*
the EC11 running on Duracell CR123A against EC11 running on Nitecore RCR123A at turbo mode
*




*
the EA11 with Nitecore 14500 versus EC11 with Nitecore RCR123A
*




*
the EA11 with Nitecore 14500 versus Olight ST25 Baton running on 14500+spacer, both at turbo
*




*
the EC11 with Nitecore RCR123A against the Fenix PD22UE running on 16340 cell at turbo mode
*




*
LOCATION 2:
*
*the EA11’s output modes running on AW IMR 14500 cell
*




*
EA11 on AA-Eneloop against EA11 running on 14500 versus IMR 14500, all at turbo-mode
*




*
the EC11’s output modes running on AW IMR 18350 cell
*




*
EC11 with RCR123A against EC11 running on AW IMR 18350 cell
*




*
EA11 with IMR 14500 against EC11 with IMR 18350
*






*Conclusion:
*
The Nitecore EA11 an EC11 are both impressive lights. Because of the bunch of output-modes they have, you can handle most situations with this tiny ones: From ultralow red, 1 lumen white low until 900? lumens on IMR cells. Interface is ok, but personally, I prefer the “one-button-for-all” like Nitecore has added to the later released MH20. Nice to know you have instant low / turbo and location beacon too. To be honest, I was not impressed of the performance while running on IMR-cells. So far I’ve seen, output on RCR123A and 14500 is almost the same. So, I will go for protected when EDC-ing these lights…The EA11 is easier to handle with, because of the length and the smaller tube; the EC11 would be a better choice in cold conditions.
I really would like to see this lights with built-in tail magnet. Personally, when you’re looking for a nice, high-output EDC, I would go for the combination EA11 with protected Nitecore 14500 in combination with a pack of readily available alkaline cells. 

*Nitecore EA11 and EC11 provided for review *


----------



## Capolini (May 29, 2015)

Thanks for the review ,,,,,,,,,,,,,great gifs! I have the EC11,A very powerful little light! It gets hotter than most of my Vinh lights!


----------



## keithallenlaw (May 31, 2015)

Just picked up the EA11 myself. Wow! What a pocket rocket. I use IMR 14500's.
I have several older Jetbeam lights and this little guy puts them all to shame. 
The EA11 matches my JB WL-S2 (2xRCR123a) but in a smaller lighter package. 
And the run time with my WL-S2 is only 30 minutes more with both @900lm.
Great light with a nice interface. Recommend. -keith


----------



## jamespie (Jun 9, 2015)

I'm so glad I found this review. I was thinking about getting one.


----------



## kj75 (Jun 10, 2015)

jamespie said:


> I'm so glad I found this review. I was thinking about getting one.



And....will you do?


----------



## sandalian (Jun 10, 2015)

I have EA11 and found that the laser printing on the body is not very perfect, and now I see yours too.

Btw, do you think their heads are interchangeable?


----------



## kj75 (Jun 11, 2015)

sandalian said:


> Btw, do you think their heads are interchangeable?



Yes, they are...A quick phone camera pic:


----------



## WarRaven (Jun 11, 2015)

kj75 said:


> Yes, they are...A quick phone camera pic:


I smell a photon shop!
Look at the writing!!!!



J/k in case humor is lost.


----------



## kj75 (Jun 11, 2015)

> I smell a photon shop!
> Look at the writing!!!!



Haha, LOL....no, I don't fool you 

Look at this ones:











Hope you are convinced now...


----------



## WarRaven (Jun 11, 2015)

+1 👍 for the fun.

I'm liking the looks of these two lights a lot.
They are sharp looking lights IMO.


----------



## me_no_thing (Jun 11, 2015)

Thanks for review kj75

Beamshots especially. Not to much different using imr and 14500 @ea11 


Btw
When need extra runtime, i using 18650 tube for my ea11






:thumbsup:


----------



## kj75 (Jun 11, 2015)

me_no_thing said:


> Btw
> When need extra runtime, i using 18650 tube for my ea11
> 
> 
> ...



Good idea.. No problems? What tube do you use?


----------



## Capolini (Jun 11, 2015)

Mine lasted 6 weeks before it went haywire! Good news is I am getting a refund[after 30 days it is not required].

I got this light April 25th.As most of us know it was delayed several times and for several months. Well it looks like Nitecore did not FIX ALL the glitches! Either that or I just have bad luck! I believe it to be the former.

*The light is totally ERACTIC! As I type this it is switching modes and flickering on its own. Sometimes it stays stuck on Moonlight then 30 seconds later switches to LOW w/ no access to other modes.Instant turbo also fails. * *Glad I have plenty of EDC's!

ohhh,,yaa I cleaned ALL contacts.*


----------



## me_no_thing (Jun 11, 2015)

kj75 said:


> Good idea.. No problems? What tube do you use?



facing no problem till now

i am using my nitecore p12 body and tail switch


----------



## Rolz (Jun 12, 2015)

Thanks for creating and posting the review


----------



## Crazyeddiethefirst (Jun 12, 2015)

me_no_thing said:


> facing no problem till now
> 
> i am using my nitecore p12 body and tail switch



I use my EC20 18650 body tube with my EC11 head and they work great together...


----------



## sandalian (Jun 12, 2015)

Crazyeddiethefirst said:


> I use my EC20 18650 body tube with my EC11 head and they work great together...


That's awesome. 
I like a brand when their parts are interchangeable.


----------



## Flashy808 (Jul 5, 2015)

Great & Detailed Review :thumbsup: Deifinitely will help me deciding between the 2.

& Adding a extension is a brilliant idea +1  especially with its low runtimes.


----------



## Crazyeddiethefirst (Jul 8, 2015)

I am so excited! Gear Best did a giveaway and I won an EA11 so I will have a matched set(to go with my EC11)!


----------



## Flashy808 (Jul 9, 2015)

Crazyeddiethefirst said:


> I am so excited! Gear Best did a giveaway and I won an EA11 so I will have a matched set(to go with my EC11)!



Really? How do you get in on their Giveaways? Don't forget to tell us how it goes...


----------



## Crazyeddiethefirst (Jul 9, 2015)

*Nitecore EA11/EC11: EDC-lights, XM-L2(U2), IMR, max 900 lumens, (beam)shots, ...*

Flashy808,
In the last year, I have won 8 flashlights, 5 Lithium ion batteries, an XTAR VP2 battery charger, a custom mod kit, one holster and I am probably forgetting a few. In this response, I will leave 3 links for Giveaways on CPF and my own recommendations. First, on all your favorite vendors or manufacturers: sign up for their email news letters, many will offer great discounts and free giveaways that you can only find out via their newsletter. CPF also maintains a database of discount codes (I will look it up and post it in a second reply). Others will offer "Free" giveaways that are really just huge discounts. Here is one that I am the only one to reply to so far, and I got a $116 Imalent DD2R for $8 and $20 shipping fee from DHL, thanks to IMALENT-they have 33 lights they are "giving away"(quotes are because of the fees involved, still, a flashlight with a digital display for $8, awesome):
http://www.candlepowerforums.com/vb/showthread.php?403956-IMALENT-Promotion-free-flashlights-ready!

The second link is a free giveaway thread that Doc007 runs. In the opening post you can see all the free lights and things already given away in the last couple of years:
http://www.candlepowerforums.com/vb/showthread.php?386393-Giveaway-Thread-(general-info)

Here is one of the Gear Best threads that is updated daily:
http://www.candlepowerforums.com/vb...counted-Deals-collection-(update-continually)

In addition, Vinh (Sky Lumens LLC), has giveaways going constantly-just do a search for Vinh and you will find a lot of threads. If you are not familiar with his work, he is an excellent modder-I own at least 10 lights that he has taken from stock to WOW! Plus a few "drop-ins" too. Well, sorry for such a long winded response, but now you know how I win so much! Good Luck!

Sorry, I thought it easier to edit this than start a second reply.

CPF Discount Codes(to give you an idea of the value of this thread, FourSevens gives you a 12% discount!):
http://www.candlepowerforums.com/vb/showthread.php?398389-quot-CPF-Specials-quot-webpages-dealers

Here is the actual thread I won the EA11 on:

http://www.candlepowerforums.com/vb...ni-flashlight-and-Smart-Charger-Sale-Giveaway

Ok, I think that covers everything, if you have any questions, let me know.


----------



## Flashy808 (Jul 9, 2015)

*Re: Nitecore EA11/EC11: EDC-lights, XM-L2(U2), IMR, max 900 lumens, (beam)shots, ...*



Crazyeddiethefirst said:


> Flashy808,
> In the last year, I have won 8 flashlights, 5 Lithium ion batteries, an XTAR VP2 battery charger, a custom mod kit, one holster and I am probably forgetting a few. In this response, I will leave 3 links for Giveaways on CPF and my own recommendations. First, on all your favorite vendors or manufacturers: sign up for their email news letters, many will offer great discounts and free giveaways that you can only find out via their newsletter. CPF also maintains a database of discount codes (I will look it up and post it in a second reply). Others will offer "Free" giveaways that are really just huge discounts. Here is one that I am the only one to reply to so far, and I got a $116 Imalent DD2R for $8 and $20 shipping fee from DHL, thanks to IMALENT-they have 33 lights they are "giving away"(quotes are because of the fees involved, still, a flashlight with a digital display for $8, awesome):
> http://www.candlepowerforums.com/vb/showthread.php?403956-IMALENT-Promotion-free-flashlights-ready!
> 
> ...



Wow that's a lot of stuff you have won. I'll be sure to subscribe to all those threads and newsletters and THANKS heaps!


----------



## FLASHLIGHTMAN (Jan 12, 2016)

*Re: Nitecore EA11/EC11: EDC-lights, XM-L2(U2), IMR, max 900 lumens, (beam)shots, ...*

kj75 I really enjoy your reviews. 

You do an awesome job , thanks for your time and effort.

I just got a pair of these lights today. WOW, they are pocket rockets with 18350 / 14500 cells.

Thanks again.


----------



## rookieshiner (Jan 12, 2016)

*Re: Nitecore EA11/EC11: EDC-lights, XM-L2(U2), IMR, max 900 lumens, (beam)shots, ...*

Thank U for the Great reviews! Just got a EC11 to go with my P12 but I do wonder as to how often when in storage should the batt in both recharged? Every 3 or 6 months?


----------



## dazed1 (Jan 12, 2016)

*Re: Nitecore EA11/EC11: EDC-lights, XM-L2(U2), IMR, max 900 lumens, (beam)shots, ...*

Absolutely stunning thread! thanks so much for this in depth comparison, EC11 is a personal favorite, outstanding light.


----------



## Timothybil (Jan 14, 2016)

*Re: Nitecore EA11/EC11: EDC-lights, XM-L2(U2), IMR, max 900 lumens, (beam)shots, ...*



rookieshiner said:


> Thank U for the Great reviews! Just got a EC11 to go with my P12 but I do wonder as to how often when in storage should the batt in both recharged? Every 3 or 6 months?


You should go by voltage. I seem to remember being told that IMR cells should be recharged when they reach 3.2v. ICR cells can go a little lower to about 3.0v, but not lower than that. I know some will say they go down to 2.8v or so, but why push it. This is one of the main reasons that one should always have a good voltmeter when working with Li-Ion cells.
On the other hand, since the run times are relatively short anyway, if you know you will be using the light in the next day or two, go ahead and recharge if it reads below about 3.8v. 

All of these numbers are my opinion, and I'm sure there are some who would agree, and others who won't. Let's see what the rest of the world thinks.


----------



## crz6662 (Jun 11, 2016)

Any one try any batteries besides the 18350 or the CR123's in the EC11. Read somewhere they couldn't use the flat top batteries. Looking for something with a higher mAH rating. Recommendations?


----------



## CelticCross74 (Jun 21, 2016)

Im on a little light kick think I may pick up the EC11. Most Nitecore lights are designed to take button tops only if you can get a flat top to work in their recent lights you got lucky. Running 2x18350 red Efest IMR cells in a couple of my lights and they 100% increased max output and so far seem to be above their 700mah rating. I see all the 900mah etc flat top and button top ICR or IMR 18350's and 16340's and am careful to double check their dimensions. There is a 900mah IMR Efest cell that I have serious doubts about it capacity. From what I have read when it comes to IMR cells in these sizes Efest is usually the only choices. I also read they get counterfeited a lot. Read the real ones come in individual boxes so I watch for that. Will have my first IMR 16340's tomorrow 700mah red cells am hoping they do as well as the red IMR 18350's I have stuffed in a couple of my Armyteks. 700-750mah is along the lines of max realistic mah for an ICR or IMR 16340 no matter the brand. Interesting to see a P12 tube can Lego on to these lights for 18650 capacity


----------



## neksium (Jul 10, 2016)

I saw on your beamshots you use rcr123 battery on the ec11.

Mine why is working only with imr18350 and not with the olight rcr123?!


----------



## Timothybil (Jul 10, 2016)

Does the Olight cell have a button top? Nitecore lights use physical polarity protection, and require button top cells, even the IMR cells must be button top.


----------



## neksium (Jul 11, 2016)

I think it is button top.

https://olightworld.com/store/flashlight/accessories/batterylithrcr123a.html

If it works with nitecore i will buy one.


----------



## Timothybil (Jul 11, 2016)

Yup, it's a button top. Actually, I think any light being sold as an RCR123 is going to be a protected button top, at least in my limited experience.


----------



## neksium (Jul 12, 2016)

Finally the light worked with olight rcr123.

Here's my reply to another topic with battery issues on ec11.



Finally i saw light from my nitecore ec11 using olight rcr123!

I learned that the light can work with olight rcr123 so i was wondering if the problem is on the battery which i received in a closed box or on the light.

I made one last effort to make it work.

I placed again the olight rcr123 on the nitecore i4. ***Note that from when i received the battery i have charge it once.

The i4 showed that the battery was full so i took the battery and placed on nitecore ec11 and it worked!

Really before write here, to nitecore and ask others i have tested it enough times using 18350, and this and the i only thing thing that was working was the red led.

I don't know what was the problem but i know that after i placed the battery again on the nitecore i4 it worked.


----------



## Fireclaw18 (Jul 12, 2016)

My EA11 drained and destroyed a 14500 IMR cell I had in the light after only a few weeks of non-use. Unlike my other lights this one pretty much requires tailcap lockout when not in use. Not good.

I also don't like that the protruding buttons turn-on easily in the pocket. This makes it difficult to carry as my pocket EDC. Accidental activation is highly likely.

Finally, the bezel on these is glued in and the driver is very difficult to remove. These are not mod friendly lights. Even an emitter swap is a pain.


----------



## neksium (Jul 12, 2016)

For mod maybe is difficult but i think if you want to mod a light you better buy something cheaper.

As for edc i think is perfect. Very low the ultra low and very bright the turbo! 

Also the feeling of the buttons is perfect. I have heard for a lot of lights that "problem" for the button....thats not really a problem. If you want to carry the light for a long time in your pocket just loosen the tail cap.


There are too many lights so everyone can find what he want.

Different thing's work for different people.

I hope this light is wellmade because as you mentioned the old explorer series had too much problems.


----------



## Timothybil (Jul 12, 2016)

Fireclaw18 said:


> I also don't like that the protruding buttons turn-on easily in the pocket. This makes it difficult to carry as my pocket EDC. Accidental activation is highly likely.


From the Nitecore manual:

With the light switched on, press and hold the ON/OFF button and the MODE button
simultaneously for over one second to switch the light off and enter lockout mode. In lockout mode,
the EA11 conserves battery power for over 77 days; the two buttons on EA11 will not work, thus
preventing accidental activation of the light. To exit lockout mode, simply press and hold the
ON/OFF button and the MODE button simultaneously for over one second again.
NOTE:
1. Upon entering lockout mode, the secondary red LED will flash to indicate battery voltage. Please
refer to the “Power Tips” section for more details.
2. When the EA11 is kept in a backpack or left unused for extended periods, Nitecore recommends
the tailcap is loosened or the battery is removed to cut off the power entirely, thus preventing
accidental activation of the flashlight or battery leakage.


----------



## Crazyeddiethefirst (Jul 17, 2016)

Timothybil said:


> From the Nitecore manual:
> 
> With the light switched on, press and hold the ON/OFF button and the MODE button
> simultaneously for over one second to switch the light off and enter lockout mode. In lockout mode,
> ...



FYI, this is identical to the explorer series...I guess I must have a charmed life, but owning hundreds of lights, including several that have well documented parasitic drain problems and yet I have never "lost" a battery to overdischarge. I am a bit of an extremist on light maintenance and none of my lights goes more than 6 months without being taken apart, Orings lubed, threads & contact s cleaned and batteries charged. My reason for this is that the majority(75%?) are stored with either fully charged Lithium Ion, NIMH cells or primary Lithium Ion or primary L91 AA's. Even though I have a ton of alkaline cells (in case of TEOTWAWKI), I only use them for specific purpose missions(I.e. Camping, search & rescue, geocaching, kayaking, etc). When the trip is over all alkaline cells are removed and replaced with NIMH or Lithium so leakage is not a problem.


----------



## Vatra (Jan 17, 2017)

Why no one is talking about the awful runtimes on these lights, even when the battery is using RCR123 battery? I'm specifically concerned about the 1 lumen mode. There are third grade lights out there that can achieve at least three times more the runtime on moonlight output. These are exceptional lights but for this reason, which is the most important for me, I will not buy them.

I mean, isn't this the reason why we buy flashlights, to use them as long as we can. Granted, I'm the walk in the woods type of camper so I need something with low to medium output to get me through those dark woods for at least 6 hours, especially in the winter, but on this light, even on low mode I would have to switch batteries a few times during one night. Just a rookie mistake in my opinion.


----------



## C7N3M T&T (Jan 18, 2017)

.....


----------



## C7N3M T&T (Jan 18, 2017)

@Vatra
I agree if you are running it at 430 lumens you only get 45 minutes out of a cr123.. that would end up being some expensive walks!
I suppose this is a mid 2015 light though. Almost 2 years old!


----------



## Vatra (Jan 18, 2017)

C7N3M T&T said:


> @Vatra
> I agree if you are running it at 430 lumens you only get 45 minutes out of a cr123.. that would end up being some expensive walks!
> I suppose this is a mid 2015 light though. Almost 2 years old!



You are right. Even on CR123 you get 40 hours on 1 lumen mode which is super short even for 2015. Quark Mini 123 R5 which is, If I can recall correctly, a 2012 light and it puts out 3 lumens for 150 hours. Maratac AA rev 1, produced around the same time did 1.5 lumens for 100 hours. And that is on AA battery. So...


----------



## Timo5150 (Jan 23, 2017)

Great review. I have been looking at the EA11 and this helps a lot. The one thing that has been holding me back is the lack of magnetic tell cap. The EA11 fits my needs exactly except for that. Always something. Have been looking at the Olights but don't see any with a red beam. Any suggestions on easy way to add a magnet to the EA11? Again thanks for the detailed review.
Timo


----------



## Timothybil (Jan 24, 2017)

If you don't need a lot of light, the Lumintop Tool is available with a magnetic tail. In that same class, but more of an area light would be the LA10. Nice flood, three levels of light, magnetic base, and if the casing is fully retracted works more like a flashlight than a lantern.

There is also the T360M, which is basically a Tube with the LED mounted on one side, and with a magnetic swivel base installed.


----------



## Shaysrebellion (Jan 24, 2017)

I wont buy another nitecore until they fix parasitic drain, its bad on the 2 I have and i stopped using them because of always dead batteries.


----------

